# My Ultimate 21rs



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

I wish Keystone would consider offering a 21RS-S. Rear-Slide/Sofa Slide. 
I would trade in my outback on a new one in a heartbeat !!!

I wonder if there are aftermarket companies that modify RV's??
Sure would make one heck of a great Mod.


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

It would be a nice concept, but I think the rear slide and the side slide would conflict ...


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

OK nice but I'm confused how do you make a slide that must have walls and when it is slid in how would the bed slid in too?


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Aall I know is the old Aruba's and tahiti's were able to incorporate it. They had the same floor plan as the outback 21rs


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

How did you make the graphics look so...real? That pic looks like it came from an actual web site. I've tried to do graphics, and it looks like my 3 year old son did it.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> How did you make the graphics look so...real? That pic looks like it came from an actual web site. I've tried to do graphics, and it looks like my 3 year old son did it.


I think it all has to do with the year of birth. If you can remember PONG flooding the market, then you are kinda up the creek without a paddle. Post PONGERS do very well. 
Brian
PS. I remember PONG very well... and black and white TV... bannana seats..... you get the idea.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Banana seats, slicks on my first bike. Even had a hurst three speed shifter. I remember pong being played at a house party, and everyone was mesmerized.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Great idea but if you can figure out how to get the side slide and the rear slide to work together I'd give you a t-shirt from our high school's cross country team. On the back they say "only those who can see the invisible can do the impossible"









Mike


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

I must stand corrected ..
I went searching for the Aruba model with both slides - 
It was a 2004 model 25RS. 25' Same layout and interior as the outback 21rs but the additional 4 feet allowed for the addition of a sofa slide. 
I believe they have discontinued this model (don't know why) It was an awesome floor plan. 
I was really torn between the two when we was going to purchase. 
The outback won out - due to 4 factors 
1. this website 
2. The fact the nearest Aruba Dealer was a state away. 
3. Ehlers RV dealership are great folks and made an extremely good offer to get our business. (they're after market service is exceptional as well. 
4.the outback offerred an outdoor cook center.

Heres a link to the Aruba almost identical to Outback (a very close second purchase for us due to sofa slide option)

Aruba 25RS


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I love the Idea of the sofa slide too but what about the KING slide to go along with.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I know that the KING dinette would be very crowded. and 
can you even "slide" a bathroom??? ..

a rear and bathroom slide... 









MaeJae


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

The Aruba model looks alot like the OB 25rss. http://www.keystone-outback.com/index.html...S&year=2008 . James


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

I wonder if it would conceivably work if the bed was rotated 90' degrees and off set to the dinette side? This should allow you to pick up the few feet on the sofa side to incorporate the slide wall pointed out earlier that is needed for sofa slide. Have to check the length of the bed to see if it would bump up against the counter top. Additionally, perhaps off setting the bed to the dinette side and the addition of the sofa slide would kinda counter balance each other .


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

z-family said:


> Hey, this is fun! Heres one using everyones ideas from above. I made the u-shape dinette a super slide to give more room. You would lose the pantry and you wouldn't be able to use anything when the slides are closed but it might work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make the sink/stove swing down...like in a popup and then the slide out bed could be a California KING bed!!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Hey, this is fun! Heres one using everyones ideas from above. I made the u-shape dinette a super slide to give more room. You would lose the pantry and you wouldn't be able to use anything when the slides are closed but it might work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make the sink/stove swing down...like in a popup and then the slide out bed could be a California KING bed!!
[/quote]

Great work Rob! that is a good idea keeping all the plumbing on one side.
The supports would need to be reconfigured to support the greater cantilever of a Cal KING!
...that's a lotta overhang!

Do I see two very large windows on each side of that rear slide? Good idea!!!


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Hey Rob , 
Where did my sofa slide go ?







It didn't make the grade in your re-design 
And I'm letting you know up front I'm stealing your windows on each side of the Bed for my re-design.








Very Nice Touch.

Now I need to re-design TV Mount. I'M Thinkin Tilt down swivel from the ceiling so you can twist it in any direction for viewing.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Rob,_ who_ do you work for???

Were you recruited at the Factory Rally???









Good work!!!!!!! Better put a patent on those!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

z-family said:


> Ok ... here ya go... I added a DVD shelf and a nice place for the flat screen. And a bigger pantry than the original
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can we make it a Toy Hauler too? Gotta get my motorcycles in there.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I went a little bigger...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

z-family said:


> OK, heres one toy hauling, sofa sliding, rear queen 21' tt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Swap the Frig with the sink...then give me an access to the frig from outside the trailer. I can sit under my awning and just reach over for a cold one...


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Rob , if we lose the pantry in a re-design. Repercussions would be severe ,








If the pantry disappeared I know I would be making all my own meals camping from that day forth 
Sherry loves her Pantry space.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

z-family said:


> Great idea on a dual access fridge!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now...make it a "loft". I think we can sell this floorplan to Keystone.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

sA-Weeeeettttttt!!!


----------

